# Drugs.



## Iforgotmypassword

This is going to likely be a bit of a controversial thread, but it isn't intended to be so. I'm simply curious to see statistically how many "classical music enthusiasts" use drugs and if so what kind is predominant. I've already seen some threads concerning alcoholic beverages, so I know that several members on here do enjoy a drink here and there.

That being said, this should not become a thread about minors using illicit substances or restricted substances, so if you aren't of the legal age then I don't suggest posting incriminating information.

Anyways, I'm going to make this a poll and we'll see how it goes.

I personally drink large amounts of tea which contain caffeine and other obscure mild stimulants/sedatives depending on the kind of tea. On occasion I'll drink coffee as well, but I don't like it as much.

I also drink beer about once a week or so just like every other good 22 year old college student.

On occasion I'll smoke some Marijuana as well, though the older I get, the less frequently I partake.


----------



## Cnote11

Well, I love my tea. I drink both non-caffeinated and caffeinated, but most of my tea is actually, you know, tea! Herbal teas contain no actual tea, and are more accurately called "tisane", but it doesn't really matter. I drink herbal teas as well, so I'm sure they contain some sort of chemical here and there that is probably doing something to my body. I mainly drink only water and tea, with some juices thrown in and the occasional pop (soda), but not very often with the last. Other than the tea and the occasional extra caffeine from the pop I do not partake in any sort of drug taking. Even when I am sick I will 90% of the time go without taking any of sort of medicine. I just don't really care to.


----------



## Crudblud

I'm calling discrimination against nicotine users.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Cnote11 said:


> Well, I love my tea. I drink both non-caffeinated and caffeinated, but most of my tea is actually, you know, tea! Herbal teas contain no actual tea, and are more accurately called "tisane", but it doesn't really matter. I drink herbal teas as well, so I'm sure they contain some sort of chemical here and there that is probably doing something to my body. I mainly drink only water and tea, with some juices thrown in and the occasional pop (soda), but not very often with the last. Other than the tea and the occasional extra caffeine from the pop I do not partake in any sort of drug taking. Even when I am sick I will 90% of the time go without taking any of sort of medicine. I just don't really care to.


Yeah, I knew that herbal teas didn't contain caffeine, I wanted some sort of catch-all for teas that included things like yerba mate and rooibos which contain other sorts of things in them aside from or instead of caffeine. That's why I made a whole separate choice for it.

I don't drink enough water anymore, but I tend to make up for that (at least in my mind) by drinking ridiculous amounts of tea (typically green, rooibos, ginko and/or yerba mate) throughout the day. Haha I have a tea problem.

Yeah, I'm not a fan of pharmaceuticals for the most part. They're great when you need them to save your life, but otherwise they can have terrible, long lasting side-effects. Doctors seem to hand them out like candy these days, but I'm a firm believer of just drinking lots of fluids and getting some solid sleep when I'm sick. Seems to work fine for me.

At one point I was more heavily involved in the "drug culture". I never did anything but smoke way too much pot, but I was surrounded by people who did a bunch of other crap. I personally never really felt the other drugs to be necessary though. I'm surprised noone else has smoked to be honest, I found it to have a pretty drastic effect on the way that I listen to music.
The only other thing that I'd like to try one day would be mushrooms. I like the intense introspection that I get from an occasional smoke and think that this would only be magnified by a more powerful psychedelic. I probably won't end up trying them though to be honest...


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Crudblud said:


> I'm calling discrimination against nicotine users.


Holy crap, how careless of me.
One moment please while I attempt to right this terrible disservice.

EDIT: I have no idea how to edit the poll. Could a moderator possibly assist me?


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Nothing I'm aware of but caffeine. My family had major alcoholism issues and I've had a fair share of people I know reduced to shambles by meth and heroin, so I'm not the biggest fan of substances.


----------



## aleazk

I only take Clonazepam (by prescription).


----------



## Lenfer

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Holy crap, how careless of me.
> One moment please while I attempt to right this terrible disservice.
> 
> EDIT: I have no idea how to edit the poll. Could a moderator possibly assist me?


Only a Mod can change a poll once it's been made. I did notice that no ciggys  but hey sets a good example stick to heroin kids. I mean just say no!


----------



## Couchie

I can only get out of bed with a handful of caffeine pills. Alcohol: love it, although I've gone from drinking large amounts infrequently to small amounts frequently. Really can't tolerate hangovers anymore. That 1-2 glasses of red wine a day is good for your health is all the justification I need.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

regressivetransphobe said:


> Nothing I'm aware of but caffeine. My family had major alcoholism issues and I've had a fair share of people I know reduced to shambles by meth and heroin, so I'm not the biggest fan of substances.


Yeah man I hear ya. Some of this stuff can really tear lives up.

Everyone should note that my creating this thread doesn't mean that I condone the usage of many of the options up here.


----------



## clavichorder

aleazk said:


> I only take Clonazepam (by prescription).


Careful man, that stuff can be addictive.


----------



## Art Rock

Moderate doses of caffeine and alcohol, and prescription drugs for my heart.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I have a few beers here and there but I certainly don't gun it like I did when I was younger. I drink about half a dozen cups of coffee or tea a day. About 30 years ago I was a different creature altogether - I hung out with/roadied for a couple of local rock bands and the social/party scene was such that at weekends it was not uncommon to see a fair amount of amphetamines or other stuff like amyl nitrate doing the rounds, mainly to keep us awake. I smoked the odd spliff as well but I didn't enjoy the wooziness it caused. It was the folly of youth more than anything else but I like to think it didn't affect me during the working week. Virtually everything apart from beer/tea/coffee is certainly off limits now!


----------



## aleazk

clavichorder said:


> Careful man, that stuff can be addictive.


I'm not abusing of it. I only take the dose prescribed by my psychiatrist, which is rather small, it's only for controlling my anxiety disorder. I mentioned it because it's a psychoactive drug, which is the theme of this thread.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I have some alcohol, but nothing crazy.
I dont smoke or take caffeine, nor do I do any hard drugs.
I dont do any soft drugs either really, but I have in the past smoked marijuana and wouldnt be entirely averse to doing it a couple of times a year.

I do drink tea but didnt vote because your poll confused that option.

Dont take any prescription drugs, but will take a paracetamol if im feeling particularly crap.


----------



## hawk

I've been a pipe smoker since my navy days in the mid 70's~Tobacco pipe that is....
Love a cup of coffee usually just one per day though if I am feeling like living on the edge I have two~
If I am feeling particularly daring I'll have some chocolate on the same day as having coffee. Really shouldn't mix drugs...
Sometimes a nice cup of Chai, Green Tea or Lady Grey usually during the winter when I need a warm pick me up...
I seldom use any medications (perscribed or OTC) as my family uses homeopathic and herbal remedies~
I do get high though~Birds,Trees, Flowers (nature in general) as well as playing music!! If you've ever pulled (played) a didg for hours you'll know what I mean. One gets very oxygenated after playing for a long time


----------



## Chrythes

Nicotine could be on the list as well.
I smoke tobacco and quite often marijuana (at least 2-3 times per week). It essentially became the alternative for alcohol, especially when the weekend hang out is meeting up around the table and conversing, marijuana is a fine option. 
I tried LSD a couple of times but it wasn't as interesting or enjoyable as I thought it would be. But I'd try a stronger dose. 
And I drink coffee.
But that's basically it. I am not interested at all in heroin, since it's a drug that totally compromises your mind and is extremely addictive, and in cocaine and amphetamines since they are essentially used to enhance activity or energy, and it's not my target when using drugs.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Chrythes said:


> Nicotine could be on the list as well.
> I smoke tobacco and quite often marijuana (at least 2-3 times per week). It essentially became the alternative for alcohol, especially when the weekend hang out is meeting up around the table and conversing, marijuana is a fine option.
> I tried LSD a couple of times but it wasn't as interesting or enjoyable as I thought it would be. But I'd try a stronger dose.
> And I drink coffee.
> But that's basically it. I am not interested at all in heroin, since it's a drug that totally compromises your mind and is extremely addictive, and in cocaine and amphetamines since they are essentially used to enhance activity or energy, and it's not my target when using drugs.


Yeah, the stronger amphetamines have never really appealed to me either, let alone heroin haha. 
As a child I took ritalin by prescription, but even then I wasn't a fan. 
It helped me focus, but caused my heart to pound, ruined my appetite and I began to feel a slight dependancy toward it so I stopped. I do like caffeine and other mild similar things that are found in teas and such, but otherwise I'm alright without it.

I do agree that marijuana is a great alternative to alcohol. Fewer harsh side-effects, less fogging of judgment and a more pleasant almost transcendental buzz that enlivens the mind and body as opposed to deadening it. I can't smoke it too frequently though, or my mind does does seem to cloud up a bit, or at least I begin to live far too much in my mind and the world around me begins to fade... if that makes any sense. Moderation in all things I guess.


----------



## Polednice

I drink tea (never any alcohol), used to take anti-depressants, and now take a variety of prescription (not over the counter) vitamins, hormones, and others for my health condition.


----------



## Polednice

Multiple people have told me to try cannabis, and I have nothing against it in principle, but I wouldn't know where to get it and don't fancy asking around.


----------



## violadude

I get very painful infections from time to time that land me in the hospital. When I get out they usually give me fairly strong pain medication. Usually I stick out the pain that's left of my infection so I have a whole bottle of loopy pain pills for recreational purposes. :devil:

Other than that, I don't know if caffeine in soda is what the poll was referring to...I take Tylenol sometimes.

But nothing other than that. I'm pretty boring.


----------



## Cnote11

I would just like to say that I don't actually feel any effect from caffeine. I'm never aware of it actually changing my behavior or state in any manner.


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> I would just like to say that I don't actually feel any effect from caffeine. I'm never aware of it actually changing my behavior or state in any manner.


I feel the same. Energy drinks don't even do anything to me.


----------



## kv466

What, drugs?....who, me?


----------



## Cnote11

violadude said:


> I feel the same. Energy drinks don't even do anything to me.


Yup, exact way I feel. I guess we're just too Zen


----------



## Polednice

violadude said:


> I get very painful infections from time to time that land me in the hospital. When I get out they usually give me fairly strong pain medication. Usually I stick out the pain that's left of my infection so I have a whole bottle of loopy pain pills for recreational purposes. :devil:
> 
> Other than that, I don't know if caffeine in soda is what the poll was referring to...I take Tylenol sometimes.
> 
> But nothing other than that. I'm pretty boring.


What kind of loopy pills? I miss being on morphine - it was magical.



Cnote11 said:


> I would just like to say that I don't actually feel any effect from caffeine. I'm never aware of it actually changing my behavior or state in any manner.


I read that once you're a regular caffeine drinker, the only noticeable effect is when you stop consuming it, so the buzz is really just an off-setting of withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Polednice said:


> Multiple people have told me to try cannabis, and I have nothing against it in principle, but I wouldn't know where to get it and don't fancy asking around.


I don't reccomend walking around asking for it. haha
Typically the way to do it is ask if one of those friends who reccomended it if they want to smoke some time.



Cnote11 said:


> I would just like to say that I don't actually feel any effect from caffeine. I'm never aware of it actually changing my behavior or state in any manner.


Really? Caffeine has always had pretty powerful effects on me. When I was younger I could drink a cup of coffee and get the effect of a mild dose of ritalin from it. It would help me focus when I didn't have my pills. Still today it can do wierd things to my mind.


----------



## Cnote11

The problem with that is that I rarely drink caffeine, as I basically only drink water. My caffeine intake is far from regular.


----------



## violadude

Polednice said:


> What kind of loopy pills? I miss being on morphine - it was magical.


I'm not as hardcore as you, Polednice  I was talking about Oxycodone.


----------



## Yoshi

I don't use any of them. People are always surprised when I say I don't drink coffee, because according to them it's impossible to get through the day without it... it actually worries me the amount of people around me who can't live without caffeine.


----------



## Cnote11

I actually agree with Jan. Some people are very fanatical about their coffee that I find it strikes me as quite odd. Not something I really worry too much about, however.


----------



## Krummhorn

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Holy crap, how careless of me.
> One moment please while I attempt to right this terrible disservice.
> 
> EDIT: I have no idea how to edit the poll. Could a moderator possibly assist me?


Done ...


----------



## clavichorder

The few times I've done pot, its effects have not impressed me. I didn't feel high... But I was sort of out of it apparently, since I was acting a bit dumb, and I had very strange dreams afterwards. Same with alcohol, you would think I would have consumed enough to get me drunk that one time, but it didn't feel very strong. Either I have poor or neutral perceptions of the effects of foreign substances on myself(I've had similar experiences with prescription drugs like ritalin, they didn't seem to act on me, and yet I knew when I'd taken too high a dose), or I require quite a bit to feel affected.


----------



## Polednice

Cnote11 said:


> I actually agree with Jan. Some people are very fanatical about their coffee that I find it strikes me as quite odd. Not something I really worry too much about, however.


Yes, I find caffeine dependence peculiar and a little silly. I drink tea because I prefer the flavour over other beverages, but I could quite easily go without it tomorrow.


----------



## violadude

I agree with everyone so far about coffee. People are especially crazy about it here in Seattle (the birthplace of Starbucks) and it actually kind of annoys me sometimes, especially when the people ahead of me in line at my cafe are making me late because of their dumb addiction.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Meh, it's a relatively harmless addiction. I don't care if people drink too much coffee personally. It does seem a bit silly at times when people depend on it so heavily, but not my choice... it's theirs.


----------



## Cnote11

Yeah, it doesn't have an effect on me personally. I am a very patient person, unlike violadude


----------



## Philip

Drugs are bad... mmkay?


----------



## clavichorder

I'm not addicted to coffee, but I like the flavor of a good mocha. I also like black drip coffee. Its a daily procedure for me at college. It gives me a prop for a short while, something to do.


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> Yeah, it doesn't have an effect on me personally. I am a very patient person, unlike violadude


I have no patience for Sheep


----------



## clavichorder

violadude said:


> I have no patience for Sheep


Noted. I'll pull off my sheepskin in that case, no doubt exposing a wolf or some other cool thing that is only bad sounding in the context of that metaphor I'm implying.


----------



## jhar26

I'm a caffeine addict. I'm also a nicotine addict. Alcohol I do in moderation. Cannabis I would do if it was cheaper. Other drugs like lsd, cocaine, heroin and such I'll never do out of fear that I might like them.


----------



## Ukko

I drink coffee because I like it, and have detected no bad effects from it. I drink alcohol because I have been habituated to it over the past six decades, and prefer it to living alone without it.


----------



## Cnote11

That post has such sad undertones


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

jhar26 said:


> I'm a caffeine addict. I'm also a nicotine addict. Alcohol I do in moderation. Cannabis I would do if it was cheaper. Other drugs like lsd, cocaine, heroin and such I'll never do out of fear that I might like them.


This is the same reason that I stay away from harder drugs. I have no wish to risk serious addiction, which I am told is a living hell in the realest sense. Lsd isn't really the same as those other two since people typically do it to better explore themselves and for spiritual purposes wheras the other two are more prone to serious physical addiction and used to fill some sort of void as opposed to "enlightening oneself". Not that I'm suggesting that you do it, I doubt that I'll ever try such a powerful psychedelic.



Cnote11 said:


> That post has such sad undertones


That it does...


----------



## Philip

jhar26 said:


> I'm a caffeine addict. I'm also a nicotine addict. Alcohol I do in moderation. Cannabis I would do if it was cheaper. Other drugs like *lsd*, cocaine, heroin and such I'll never do out of fear that I might like them.











http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Substance_abuse

Enjoy!


----------



## Ukko

Cnote11 said:


> That post has such sad undertones


Living alone just means that I have too much time to hear myself think. There can be feedback, like what happens sometimes with incorrectly set up PA systems. A judicious application of alcohol, while it doesn't block the feedback, makes it tolerable.

The 'feedback' is a compilation of regrets. In my life I have failed many times to do what I should have done for my kith and kin, and for a hillbilly, kith and kin are the bases of life. Most of the people I have failed are dead now, so there is no way I can 'right my wrongs'.

Fortunately, baseball season starts soon. Go Red Sox!


----------



## Couchie

Cnote11 said:


> That post has such sad undertones


The only reason I used to make the effort of befriending people is so I had people to drink with. Now I've discovered the artful zen of drinking alone and I don't have to put up with people's incessant chatter. Life is good.


----------



## TresPicos

Polednice said:


> What kind of loopy pills? I miss being on morphine - it was magical.


Aah, yes. Morphine... I had some at the hospital once, 25 years ago, and I still miss it. 

Other than that, I've never tried narcotics, and I'm sure I never will. I've never smoked and I don't even drink proper amounts of alcohol.

Just caffeine and music for me, thank you.


----------



## Lukecash12

Hahahaha, who's not going to at least look at a poll thread that has a title saying "drugs"? Too strange to pass up.


----------



## Lukecash12

jhar26 said:


> I'm a caffeine addict. I'm also a nicotine addict. Alcohol I do in moderation. Cannabis I would do if it was cheaper. Other drugs like lsd, cocaine, heroin and such I'll never do out of fear that I might like them.


Then you're a wise one, because that's what people need to understand about those harder substances. Back in the 70's, my brother did cocaine just one time, and never did it again, because he liked it. That was before we knew that cocaine was a big problem, though.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I only take the good stuff. :devil:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Lukecash12 said:


> Then you're a wise one, because that's what people need to understand about those harder substances. Back in the 70's, my brother did cocaine just one time, and never did it again, because he liked it. That was before we knew that cocaine was a big problem, though.


Yeah, the problem with cocaine is that often times people won't be affected by it for years and then suddenly it beings causing problems. Not sure if that's after one use though...


----------



## Igneous01

I did cocaine for 3 years i think, never had an issue with dependence on it. There is a strong urge to keep doing lines once your high (since theres alot of rapid mood alterations) but after the night was over I would not do it for a few weeks.

I havent done it in a few years now, its not what it used to be.

o i still smoke and drink alot of caffeine/energy drinks, i dont drink alcohol anymore: cant stand it.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Yeah man, I've got a few friends who do or have done blow, but I just never liked the stuff. Someone close to me had a problem with it for a while and I just don't like the stuff.


----------



## Couchie

I think there's a distinction between pleasure drugs of decadence like cocaine and heroin and spiritual drugs like LSD and mescaline. I'd love to do the latter (though I probably won't because in the illegal environment you never know what you're getting) and not the former.


----------



## Crudblud

Yes, because chemically induced hallucinations are so spiritual.


----------



## violadude

clavichorder said:


> Noted. I'll pull off my sheepskin in that case, no doubt exposing a wolf or some other cool thing that is only bad sounding in the context of that metaphor I'm implying.


You're not a sheep clavi since you don't drink Coffee that much. What I meant to imply is that in Seattle drinking coffee has become a bandwagon activity.


----------



## Chrythes

You see, 
When you use certain chemicals they react with your soul and free it from the chains of reality!


----------



## Ravellian

I have been a religious coffee/soda drinker since I can remember. Alcohol, occasionally, out of social necessity. Not willing to try other recreational drugs.


----------



## Polednice

Chrythes said:


> You see,
> When you use certain chemicals they react with your soul and free it from the chains of reality!


Speaking with a little less parody, I think there is a silly attitude towards some drugs that they reveal an inner "truth" or a transcendence that's not otherwise possible. The experience may be great, but there's nothing spiritual about it - it's just ******* with your brain.


----------



## Igneous01

Polednice said:


> Speaking with a little less parody, I think there is a silly attitude towards some drugs that they reveal an inner "truth" or a transcendence that's not otherwise possible. The experience may be great, but there's nothing spiritual about it - it's just ******* with your brain.


i wouldn't completely discredit it though: Native American culture certainly used natural herbs to induce hallucinations when they went on spirit quests, and in shamanism.

If its the word "spiritual" you have an issue with, then just ignore my post.


----------



## starthrower

TresPicos said:


> Aah, yes. Morphine... I had some at the hospital once, 25 years ago, and I still miss it.
> 
> Other than that, I've never tried narcotics, and I'm sure I never will. I've never smoked and I don't even drink proper amounts of alcohol.
> 
> Just caffeine and music for me, thank you.


I was given Morphine one time for severe back muscle cramps. It did the trick and helped me relax. But it has nasty side effects. As soon as I got up and moved around I puked my guts out.

I'm a coffee addict, and I like a few beers or some wine on weekends.


----------



## Polednice

starthrower said:


> I was given Morphine one time for severe back muscle cramps. It did the trick and helped me relax. But it has nasty side effects. As soon as I got up and moved around I puked my guts out.


Just get dosed with anti-emetics - it's totally worth it!


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Polednice said:


> I think there is a silly attitude towards some drugs that they reveal an inner "truth" or a transcendence that's not otherwise possible. The experience may be great, but there's nothing spiritual about it - it's just ******* with your brain.


I think the same could also be said of religion. ; )

Regarding the poll, I've tried everything on the list except opiates at least once. In fact, if codeine counts as an opiate, I've done 'em all!

(This is why I have never taken part in the "post a picture of yourself" thread).

The drug that is the most to my taste is definitely cannabis, and I am an advocate of its legalization.


----------



## Ukko

Fsharpmajor said:


> [...]
> The drug that is the most to my taste is definitely cannabis, and I am an advocate of its legalization.


I think it should be legalized, sold OTC, and gently taxed. I use it very seldom - it makes just about everything seem humorous, which challenges reality.


----------



## Cnote11

Oh Hilly, you're so silly sometimes.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Hilltroll72 said:


> I think it should be legalized, sold OTC, and gently taxed. I use it very seldom - it makes just about everything seem humorous, which challenges reality.


To be honest I've found that smoking cannabis on occasion can actually assist me in taking life more seriously. I am very introspective when I smoke alone and I really value the experience. I think that though it is often thought of as more of a narcotic than a psychedelic but I like the drug more for the fact that it seems to intensify thought and experience as opposed to deadening it. It has changed permentantly the way that I view the world and I believe for the better.

- disclaimer: I do not really think that a drug can "make you" understand things or open your eyes to something that you don't want to see. It simply allows for the user to more easily access certain parts of their brain that were already there from the start.


----------



## Polednice

Iforgotmypassword said:


> - disclaimer: I do not really think that a drug can "make you" understand things or open your eyes to something that you don't want to see. It simply allows for the user to more easily access certain parts of their brain that were already there from the start.


This is the kind of thing that I would class as pseudoscience, akin to the myth that we only use 10% of our brains and there are special ways to harness more. Instead, we use most of our brains most of the time, and drugs just chemically alter its function in the same way that chronic depression does, but with much more pleasurable consequences. No one would ever say that depression taps into unused resources.


----------



## Couchie

Nevermind......


----------



## Couchie

Polednice said:


> Speaking with a little less parody, I think there is a silly attitude towards some drugs that they reveal an inner "truth" or a transcendence that's not otherwise possible. The experience may be great, but there's nothing spiritual about it - it's just ******* with your brain.


I disagree. That whole ego death thing the Buddhists meditate for hours on end to achieve, it's called Ketamine.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Polednice said:


> This is the kind of thing that I would class as pseudoscience, akin to the myth that we only use 10% of our brains and there are special ways to harness more. Instead, we use most of our brains most of the time, and drugs just chemically alter its function in the same way that chronic depression does, but with much more pleasurable consequences. *No one would ever say that depression taps into unused resources.*


I would.

Not the depression itself, but the act of being depressed can cause your mind to work in different ways, causing one to see things from a different angle. It's all stuff that's in their mind, but due to their state they are seeing it in a different light. Do you think that all the depressed artists in the world would create the same artwork if they were happy fullfilled human beings? I don't. Different states of mind assist us in accessing different parts of our consciences.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Hilltroll72 said:


> I think it should be legalized, sold OTC, and gently taxed. I use it very seldom - it makes just about everything seem humorous, which challenges reality.


I would even settle for quite a stiff tax, like we pay in this country on alcohol and tobacco. You won't hear me claim that smoking cannabis is completely harmless--it isn't. But it's less harmful than those two.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Fsharpmajor said:


> I would even settle for quite a stiff tax, like we pay in this country on alcohol and tobacco. You won't hear me claim that smoking cannabis is completely harmless--it isn't. But it's less harmful than those two.


Nothing is completely harmless. Water isn't even completely harmless when drank in massive amounts.


----------



## Cnote11

Polednice said:


> This is the kind of thing that I would class as pseudoscience, akin to the myth that we only use 10% of our brains and there are special ways to harness more. Instead, we use most of our brains most of the time, and drugs just chemically alter its function in the same way that chronic depression does, but with much more pleasurable consequences. No one would ever say that depression taps into unused resources.


I wouldn't say that is necessarily true. Depressed people don't tap into "unused resources" but their state of mind does allow them to gain a different perspective. It is said within my field that depressed people have been shown to have a more realistic perspective on life, where they tend not to overestimate things in comparison to other people. Most people would think they would underestimate things because they are depressive, but it is shown that they have the least bias when estimating and come closest to approximation. I suppose then it can be said that when we realise the actuality of life you become depressed  But otherwise I would agree. It does not in any way allow you to tap into some part of the brain that you weren't using. It just has an effect on the cognitive processes, and 99% of the time these thoughts affected by the drug are not profound in any way and are only taken as so because the users inability to logically rationalize the flow of ideas at the time of intoxication and the same can be said for post-intoxication. This is the reason things seem to remain "spiritual" despite them not being so.

I'm not quick to buy into the perpetuated idea of getting high turning you into a talented genius or opening doors to other dimensions. It all seems to be based on shaky grounds and self-confirmation bias. What strikes me as interesting is the need of many marijuana users to attempt to justify their usage by trying to have some intellectual underpinning. However, you do not see this with people and alcohol very often.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Iforgotmypassword said:


> I would.
> 
> Not the depression itself, but the act of being depressed can cause your mind to work in different ways, causing one to see things from a different angle. It's all stuff that's in their mind, but due to their state they are seeing it in a different light. Do you think that all the depressed artists in the world would create the same artwork if they were happy fullfilled human beings? I don't. Different states of mind assist us in accessing different parts of our consciences.


I know what you mean. However, chronic depression, and the treatments for it, are complex issues. Chronic depression is not the same thing as feeling melancholic once in a while. Anybody who is suffering from it needs medical help--this could consist of antidepressants, like Prozac and related drugs, or psychotherapy, or a combination of the two. It takes a certain amount of trial and error to find out what works best for any given person. There's no magic bullet, but it can be treated with a reasonable degree of success these days.


----------



## Polednice

I don't fundamentally disagree with the ideas raised above, where I take issue is when words like "different areas of our consciences" (/consciousnesses?) are brought up. Depression is not an emotive state that allows us super-human insights, it is a chemical imbalance correlated with a particular type of thought that assists creativity. I'm sure taking drugs might do something similar, I just dislike vocabulary that reeks of hocus pocus.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Polednice said:


> I don't fundamentally disagree with the ideas raised above, where I take issue is when words like "different areas of our consciences" (/consciousnesses?) are brought up. Depression is not an emotive state that allows us super-human insights, it is a chemical imbalance correlated with a particular type of thought that assists creativity. I'm sure taking drugs might do something similar, I just dislike vocabulary that reeks of hocus pocus.


Haha alright, feel free to replace it with whatever fitting vocabulary you see fit... or correct any spelling errors that may have arisen.


----------



## Ukko

Polednice said:


> [...]
> I just dislike vocabulary that reeks of hocus pocus.


Or that you don't understand. 'Hocus pocus' may be just your term for stuff you don't get', _Poley_. Please enlighten me if I'm wrong, but I have gathered from your posts that you are not a polymath. If I am right, you could join us dumbfucks in recognition of our failings.


----------



## Cnote11

I'm going to back up Polednice. The terminology in this thread and our descriptors are fine for regular conversation, but if one seeks to analyze it from a scientific point-of-view then it would reveal inconsistencies. Not necessarily in the ideas themselves but in the language used. We have to remember that science already has set definitions and terminology, and the things that have been spoken about in the last page would have to be retooled to fit within the frame of different disciplines. In this way, the language used would not hold up to proper scrutiny, whether it is coming from spiritualists or biologists. :lol:


----------



## Polednice

EDIT: I shouldn't become so easily miffed when people say pointless things that misrepresent me. Withdrawn.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

How many of you guys have seen this amazing anti-drug advertisement?


----------



## Fsharpmajor

That puts me in mind of this one:

*



*


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

Well, I drink a lot of tea and coffee. I do not smoke. I've never tasted vodka or whisky. Sometimes I drink some whine or martini.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Moscow-Mahler said:


> Well, I drink a lot of tea and coffee. I do not smoke. *I've never tasted vodka* or whisky. Sometimes I drink some whine or martini.


But you're in RUSSIA!!!


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> But you're in RUSSIA!!!


we must not believe in stereotypes... oh, look, I found a picture of yours :


----------



## aleazk

^^^^^^ a nice photo album:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> we must not believe in stereotypes... oh, look, I found a picture of yours :
> 
> View attachment 4202


Here you go Aleazk:


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Here you go Aleazk:


hahahahaha, the fourth is so true!!!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> hahahahaha, the fourth is so true!!!!


Yeah right.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Yeah right.











Before your concert! :lol:


----------



## Praeludium

I don't take any drug of any kind, tobacco, caffeine and alcohol included (in fact in the past six months I think I've drunk two beers or something like that, so that's not completely true), and I haven't even tried (nor do I want to).
I'm not even able to stop wasting time on the Internet or playing some cools video games, how would I control myself if I happened to like those ? q:
Moreover, I don't want to need something like drugs or alcohol to forget the fact that my life is **** - I prefer to try to not make my life becoming ****.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Praeludium said:


> I don't take any drug of any kind, tobacco, caffeine and alcohol included (in fact in the past six months I think I've drunk two beers or something like that, so that's not completely true), and I haven't even tried (nor do I want to).
> I'm not even able to stop wasting time on the Internet or playing some cools video games, how would I control myself if I happened to like those ? q:
> Moreover, I don't want to need something like drugs or alcohol to forget the fact that my life is **** - I prefer to try to not make my life becoming ****.


Not even heroin?


----------



## kv466

^^

Only on special occasions.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

all of the above .....................


----------



## Capeditiea

:3 my list is short. 
Cannabis, Caffiene, Tobacco, and the rest i will randomly do... if offered... other than that, just the first three...


----------

